# About Elves age



## #1ArcherLegolas (Apr 5, 2002)

i just want to know how an elf dies because they're immortal also i think the world would get pretty boring after 3000 years don't you guys????


----------



## Tarien (Apr 5, 2002)

Elves do not die until the world ends. Yet they can 'die', or rather have their physical forms destroyed, due to saddness, wearyness of the world, or injuries.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Apr 5, 2002)

yes they can be slayed although it takes quite a bit to do it


----------



## Kyrè (Apr 6, 2002)

how would you know beleg, you're mortal...



I am half mortal, half elven- I will live for a LONG time, but i will eventually die...


----------



## Lillyaundra (Apr 6, 2002)

we shall all die eventually, some from weaiieness, others by sword, and yet others will strive for life untill the VERY end....when what is becomes nbot any more.


----------



## Kit Baggins (Apr 8, 2002)

Well this is a cheerful thread isn't it  ?

~Kit


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Apr 8, 2002)

In JRRT letters he says that an Elf's Bane is to be immortal


----------



## Niniel (Apr 9, 2002)

Yes, I never heard of Elves having their physical forms destroyed by weariness of the world, or sadness. I thought that if they were weary they could go over the Sea to the West, and that they continued living there. And what is supposed to happen to them if they die in battle? I never really understood that, maybe someone else knows?


----------



## Tarien (Apr 14, 2002)

If they die, they go to the Halls of Mandos, where they await judgement. After they pass it, they are allowed to roam Valinor, but seldom return. The only cases I can think of of a dead Elf returning are Glorfindel, and Luthien. But Luthien was a different matter.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Apr 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mirina _
> *how would you know beleg, you're mortal...
> 
> 
> ...






No i am not mortal im an elf of doriath!! That would make me immortal.


----------



## Tarien (Apr 16, 2002)

Beleg? Of course you're an Elf! As in Naur i Hurin, or Turin, or something like that. Anyway, it's the first chapter of the Unfinished Tales.


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 16, 2002)

Uh.. sorry, but that's _Narn i Hîn Húrin_*, and it's the second chapter, but still! 

*'Story of the Children of Húrin'


----------



## Tarien (Apr 16, 2002)

Same thing!!!!!!


----------

